# Anyone have any first hand experience with the new Flyerchief Polar Express set?



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

I have been thinking about this set for my modest S layout. Anyone have it?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Chris Lonero said:


> I have been thinking about this set for my modest S layout. Anyone have it?


Good, you can be the first one to report on it,lol... Seriously, I don't know anything about that set..


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Good, you can be the first one to report on it,lol... Seriously, I don't know anything about that set..



I actually may be! I may get the set this week if I do I'll give a full report and photo's on it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen the O gauge version and it looks pretty nice. Hopefully the S version will be as good. In fact, I went to a train show Sunday, and there was a Polar express running but in O. For little and big kids, and for those who enjoyed the movie, it's a no-brainer.:appl:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have one coming, in fact should be delivered today. I'll be happy to report what I can about it. So far I've heard mostly good things. But there were some under-power issues that were brought to Lionel's attention. Whether or not they do anything about it remains to be seen. I also got the extra coaches that go with the set, so I should be pulling a pretty long consist when set up.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Have had mine for two weeks now and I really like it.

Bob Phillips


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, it came as promised. Nice die-cast engine and tender, sadly the coaches are light weight plastic. Some careful handling warranted with those. Detail on everything is nice. Plug and play set-up went very easily and quickly. Here are three videos, sorry for the poor quality -- first is the set running with all 5 cars, including the extras that I bought right away. Second vid shows the railsounds on the remote. Third vid shows the engine starting up from idle to running - chuff and smoke are synchronized with the speed. Hard to see the smoke in video but works well -- not as thick and "rich" as the vintage Flyer smoke units. More wispy and light, but visible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uja6rfwLilQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iljY-zzXgBM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbIayH3uPz0


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!!:appl:


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for the video's. I'll wait for York to see them in person.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting the videos! Good looking train and it sounds great.
The snowy roofs are a huge plus.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Nuttin, it looks good runs well, and sounds good. The volume is fine in my home, but I did run it at a show last weekend, and the rail sounds could be louder to be heard well in a train show environment. 

I got mine last week, I think it is a great set, especially considering the price point. I have read on the OGR forum that the power supply is to small when you add the two extra cars, but I haven't used mine, I am running the set on my existing layout.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not tried to adjust the volume on the remote control, but there are instructions for doing so. I do not know what the factory set volume is compared to what it could be...?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
Hi, the volume control is pretty cool, With the train stopped, you hold down the Bell & Whistle buttons and then turn the throttle control up and down to adjust the volume.

George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Could you get it louder than the original factory setting?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
Yes I did, I am running it at about 1/2 volume on my train layout at home. 

At the show last weekend I had it turned to full volume, and it was louder, but still not loud enough in the crowded and noisy environment.

George


----------

